# Buying a property in Australia



## debarnab (May 7, 2014)

Hi, If i don't engage a buyer's agent, do i need to pay commission to seller's agent for buying a property? Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

debarnab said:


> Hi, If i don't engage a buyer's agent, do i need to pay commission to seller's agent for buying a property? Thanks


No that cost is paid by the vendor


----------

